# Look what I found in my rose bush



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Baby hummingbirds!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh my gosh those are so precious! I love baby birds.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow, what awesome photos!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Awww, really sweet, I love baby birds as well. Keep posting pictures theywill be one soon!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

That is so neat...I agree keep posting pictures...


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Awww, I have never seen baby hummingbirds before! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Very cool! I wonder how long they take to fledge?


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

are you sure they are hummingbirds? i cant believe you've found one, you are soooo lucky!!!! ive been feeding them for 20 years and have never found a nest. im really jealous, please post more pictures, i would love to watch them grow, 20 stinkin years and never found one stinkin nest etc................


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

*Look what I found in my rose bush (update)*

Eyes are open! This is the only decent pic I got today. For most part they're sleeping when I check on them. 










I've been looking online for info on how old they might be. The best I can find is: By their eighth day of life, the babies begin to produce their first feathers. They will remain in the nest with their mother for about three weeks after hatching. 

So, I'd imagine they're well over 8 days old. They won't be around much longer 

Lorihd: This might make you even more jealous, I don't have a feeder!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Are there two babies? I can't tell with all the texture between the nest and the pinfeathers.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes, two.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

love it! keep the pictures comming


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Here’s today’s update. Pics taken, Wed 6/13. The pics I took yesterday were pretty boring as they sleep a lot which don’t make the most exciting photos. I try not to disturb them too much w my picture taking. Don’t wanna stress out Momma bird. Today babies are bigger & more robust. Their pin feathers are poofing out & showing green on their wings & head. They’re losing that ugly baby bird look. I'm thinking they may not be around much longer, several days @ the most???


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

what kind of hummingbird do you have there. we only have rubythroated, how big is the nest, must be sooooo small. you are so lucky, thanks for keeping me posted with updates


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Here are today’s baby pics, taken Monday 6/18. Definitely looking more like hummingbirds & not pincushions. They’re awake more often now when I look in on them but not very active. Pretty much sitting in the nest looking around. Lorihd, I don’t know what kind of hummingbirds they are. According to hummingbirds.net, common ones to WA State are: Anna's, Rufous, Black-chinned and Calliope. Wing feathers are looking pretty well formed. They’ll probably start practicing to fledge soon. It’s been a lot of fun watching them. I’m not looking forward to an empty nest.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the little miracles.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Hopefully mom will lay another clutch!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

:wub: love this pictures..this is so neat..I am coveting your rosebush..


----------



## countrygirl31995 (Apr 16, 2012)

That is so awesome! I would LOVE to find a hummingbird nest! LOL they look like they're getting crowded now.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Can you get a video camera out there so we can see when they take off? That would be so neat. You are so lucky!!


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

That is pretty cool! How fun it would be to watch these babies grow. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

lisgje said:


> Can you get a video camera out there so we can see when they take off? That would be so neat. You are so lucky!!



How about a live web cam???


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

boy, they cleaned up nicely, thanks so much for posting, i really enjoy the pictures. you are so stinkin lucky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

lisgje said:


> Can you get a video camera out there so we can see when they take off? That would be so neat. You are so lucky!!





Beau said:


> How about a live web cam???


LOL! I am camera challenged. Glad to have gotten what I got. Today was the first sunny day in the Seattle area for what seemed like an eon. Rain, RAIN go away!! So had to get a few sunny day pics. Taken Tues, 6/19.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so jealous. i wish I could grow hummingbirds in my rose bushes. Do I just water the bush with hummingbird food? LOL!

BTW...I'm doubly jealous because you also live in Washington State. I LOVE Washington. You really are lucky. SIGH!


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

soo i guess they build nest in rose bushes ? found a video on the utube 

Rose and Bob at Hummingbird Nest Cam January 5th 2012 - YouTube


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

What makes it even more amazing and wonderful to find a hummingbird nest like that is that hummingbirds are NOT particularly common in Western Washington. I usually see 1 or two a year. Or some years none. I've never seen any kind other than rufous hummingbirds.

My MIL lived in Arizona and she found an abandoned nest on her terrace one year. The nest was so tiny and the little eggs looked like puffed rice...just about that size, shape and color.

Thanks for sharing these precious photos.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Incredible. I need to get my feeder out. I miss seeing them.


----------



## faithshen (Apr 27, 2012)

they looks cute, and I'm glad that they are growing healthy


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Both babies were in the nest until I mowed the lawn this afternoon. The mower startled one. He flapped his wings, was airborne for a bit before crashing on the grass. I scooped him up w a plate to put him back in the nest. But he took off from plate flying into the tree line. That was a few hours ago. I’ve not seen him since. I guess it was time for him to go  

The two of them this morning: 










Then there was one: 











Since this is a GSD forum  I should post a pic of Rumi taken today. She’ll be 2 years old in August.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Ooh, I love her color!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

very pretty girl, sorry to see the babies leave the nest


----------

